# comment demonter un clavier de macbook?



## emericrobert (9 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai un macbook blanc 2.16ghz depuis un peu plus de 6 mois.
j'ai accidentellement renverser une bougie allumer dessus et de la cire de bougie a couler sur une partie du clavier, j'ai tout de suite éteint mon macbook, essuyer le maximum avec un mouchoir, puis avec des cotons tiges entre les touche mais une partie de la cire a couler sous les touches. Je voudrai démonter le clavier pour aller tout nettoyer. Quelle est le moyen le plus rapide de le démonter? retirer les touche une par une? démonter le clavier en entier?
merci d'avance

je tien a préciser que mon macbook c'est rallumer sans problème que que le clavier marche entièrement (aucune résistance dans les touches concernées)


----------



## Lalla (9 Janvier 2008)

emericrobert a dit:
			
		

> j'ai accidentellement renverser une bougie allumer dessus



La première erreur se situe là...  :afraid:





Ben oui, on écrit "j'ai accidentellement *renversé* une bougie *allumée* dessus"


----------



## fantax (9 Janvier 2008)

Commence par jeter un il ici:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=170308


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
sur ce site tu as le démontage complet illustré d'un Macbook :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-Duo/86/
bonne chance


----------



## Mondana (9 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

j'ai démonté et remplacé le clavier d'un MacBook à noël.

Le plus important c'est de bien repérer les vis pour le remontage, il y en a +- 13 avec 3 catégories différentes.

Je les ai scotchées sur du papier avec une note du type A.droit...

Tu aura un seul contact à declipser faut y aller tout doux...

Si tu commandes sur le net un nouveau clavier attention ils sont souvent en QUERTY !!!

Je suis passé par Ebay pour un clavier neuf en azerty j'étais pressé coût : 150 .

C'est faisable, faut être au calme et prévoir 1 bonne heure pour l'opération.

@+


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

Mondana a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'ai démonté et remplacé le clavier d'un MacBook à noël.
> 
> *C'est faisable, faut être au calme et prévoir 1 bonne heure pour l'opération*.



ouais faut sûrement pas trop picoler avant ,
tu l'as fait quand à Nöel ? avant ou après le dîner


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (9 Janvier 2008)

bah sur ebay tu as ça ou sinon ! tu démontes et tu mets celui là pour étre sur de rien laisser de suspect dans ton Macbougeoir ! 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Clavier-Azerty-M...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118​


----------



## Mondana (9 Janvier 2008)

Attention avec celui la (sur ebay) il n y a pas la coque blanche et le clavier est riveté sur cette dernière...

Et j'ai fais l'opération après le repas...blurp... lol


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2008)

emericrobert a dit:


> b
> 
> je tien a préciser que mon macbook c'est rallumer sans problème que que* le clavier marche entièrement (aucune résistance dans les touches concernées)*



Salut...Ne touche plus rien si ça fonctionne.


----------



## Tox (9 Janvier 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> La première erreur se situe là...  :afraid:
> Ben oui, on écrit "j'ai accidentellement *renversé* une bougie *allumée* dessus"



Comme quoi, on ne peut pas utiliser n'importe quelle source lumineuse pour remplacer le rétroéclairage. Je serais même tenter de dire que ne pas utiliser le rétroéclairage du MB pour épargner l'autonomie de la batterie... ...ce sont des économies de bouts de chandelle 

Ok, je sors...


----------



## Tox (9 Janvier 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut...Ne touche plus rien si ça fonctionne.


 Effectivement, le mieux est l'ennemi du bien


----------



## emericrobert (10 Janvier 2008)

merci pour toute ses réponses aussi rapide,
toute les touche marche mais certaine sont légèrement plus dur a enfoncer que d'autre.
pour l'instant, puisque tout marche, je vais le laisser comme sa, puis je verrais pour le démonter pendant les vacances, quand j'aurais tout mon temps.
sinon j'ai essayer de retirer les touches une a une pour netoyer sans tout demonter mais j'ose pas trop forcer de peur de tout casser. Est ce que vous savez si les touches sont démontable une a une ?
merci


----------



## ASdesign46 (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

Oui les touches du macbook sont demontable une par une ... mon petit cousin de 5 ans m'en avait enlevé une ... j'ai cru qu'il avait cassé le petit C... henapant 

J'ai pu la remettre sans soucis 

Voila pour l'experience personelle


----------



## emericrobert (10 Janvier 2008)

merci pour cette réponse rapide, j'ai deja démonter quelque touche, le "sans soucis" est peu être un peu exagérer, les touche sont démontable mais le "ressort" de la touche est constituer de deux petites pièces de plastique sur lesquelles la touche est emboîter, rien de très compliquer sauf quand les 2 petites pièces de plastique se désemboite, c pas évident a remettre mais pas impossible


----------



## ASdesign46 (12 Janvier 2008)

, le "sans soucis" etait pour dire que ce n'etait pas impossibe comme tu le dit :rateau: 

Car c'est vrai que ce n'est pas Facile Facile !!  

Tu as pu retirer un peu de cire ?


----------



## pheal (14 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème pour mon MacBook. J'ai renversé de la bière sur le clavier et j'ai du le remplacer. Seulement chez Apple c'était pas donné donc j'ai commandé un clavier neuf chez un revendeur Apple. Je n'ai plus la facture mais je crois que je l'ai payé 70 euros.

Puis direction ifixit.com, leurs guides sont vraiment excellents.

Maintenant si quelqu'un s'approche à moins d'1 mètre de mon MacBook avec une boisson, je me mets à hurler.


----------



## emericrobert (16 Mai 2008)

j'ai finalement remplacer mon clavier.
dans un magasin agrée apple, il me proposai un prix exorbitant en m'affirmant que ma carte logic (carte mère) était toucher, j'ai par la suite démonter mon MB et vue que la carte n'était pas du tout toucher.
j'ai commander un clavier sur ebay pour environ 50$ puis je l'ai moi même remplacer sans trop de problème (j'ai chercher un guide sur internet avec mon ami google)
depuis tout marche sans problème, par contre je n'ai pas retrouver exactement le meme clavier, la touche "é" et ç" ne sont plus a la même place et la touche "ù" ne marche pas (je peu m'en passer)


----------



## angelo95 (16 Mai 2008)

moi j'ai renversé du coca. voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

angelo95 a dit:


> moi j'ai renversé du coca. voilà.



faut arrêter la Guinness ... 

sinon sujet déjà traité...











là.


----------



## Dadoff (21 Septembre 2008)

emericrobert a dit:


> merci pour cette réponse rapide, j'ai deja démonter quelque touche, le "sans soucis" est peu être un peu exagérer, les touche sont démontable mais le "ressort" de la touche est constituer de deux petites pièces de plastique sur lesquelles la touche est emboîter, rien de très compliquer sauf quand les 2 petites pièces de plastique se désemboite, c pas évident a remettre mais pas impossible



par exemple pour demonter la touche "espace" tu t'y prends comment??
tu glisses la lamme de ton couteau suisse et tu fais levier???
non serieu, c'est ce que j'essaye mais j'ai trop peur detout deffoncer donc je prefere demander avant...

...au faite, moi c'estait du Coca!!


----------



## Cath83 (19 Octobre 2008)

Dadoff a dit:


> par exemple pour demonter la touche "espace" tu t'y prends comment??
> tu glisses la lamme de ton couteau suisse et tu fais levier???
> non serieu, c'est ce que j'essaye mais j'ai trop peur detout deffoncer donc je prefere demander avant...
> 
> ...au faite, moi c'estait du Coca!!



et moi de l'infusion bouillante, un vrai tsunami ... pas bon pas bon ...:rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## lucette79 (27 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,
J'aimerai démonter mon clavier de macbook pour le nettoyer un peu. J'ai suivis les étapes expliquées sur le site "ifixit", mais je n'arrive pas à l'enlever complètement  le clavier se soulève bien sur tout le haut et le côté gauche mais pas sur le côté droit, au dessus du lecteur cd. Est-ce que quelqu'un à déja eu ce problème et si oui merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Keiz (19 Février 2011)

Perso c'était une demi grosse tasse de café du matin . Je suis toujours dessus.

Une question par contre pour demonter le clavier. J'ai tombé l'ensemble carter superieur+clavier monté dessus, mais peut on demonter uniquement le clavier? Sans la coque blanche? Il semble que ce soit riveté et je sais pas si la procedure de demontage prevoit la cassure des rivet ou pas .

Merci d'avance de vos reponses.


----------



## dapi (31 Mars 2011)

j'ai nettoyer mon MacBook avec du produit pour ordi, et ça a causé des dysfonctionnement de certaines touches, répétition de caractères. Je l'ai laissé sécher, et le clavier est presque opérationnel mais des touches ne sont plus fonctionnelles, au vu où elle sont situé elle sont sur le même point de matrice du clavier.
Comment puis-je mieux le nettoyer, car même démonté les circuits sont inaccessible, le clavier étant serti à la coque supérieur?


----------

